
Domain loccal.com: does somebody want to use it? - blaincate
domain loccal.com : does somebody want to use it?<p>I have it for 3 years and do not use it. Does somebody want to use it for a startup? And if startup works, then good, we can have a agreement, or if it fails, you return the domain back to me?<p>let me know !
======
hienyimba
yea. tempting.. buts its not generally good to build a business around a
domain. it should be the other way round. Would this work for any Congress
related stuff? Sounds compatible?

------
jasondecastro
Sure! My e-mail is jasonrdecastro (at) gmail.com

------
j_mcnally
tempting......

